
Patio11 on BBC Radio discussing the Japan earthquake - revorad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00f6sbb
======
thekevan
I believe that is a live link and now they are not longer speaking with
Patio11

~~~
revorad
He hasn't been on yet. He probably will be in a few minutes.

